# Cheese snack while smoking meat



## paprika pal (Aug 14, 2010)

When my friends and family are around helping me smoke a meat that takes a while I like to put some cheese in the smoker with the meat to relieve some of their hunger during the smoking.  I just take a block of cheddar, pepper jack, or colby cheese sprinkle it with paprika and wrap it in aluminium foil.  Then poke holes in the foil and put it right in the smoker with the meat.  The foil will keep the cheese together at higher temps.   After about an hour or so pull the cheese out and have some ritz crackers ready.  Open up the foil and let the feeding begin. This makes a great appetizer for a party. Pictures to come soon.


----------



## dforbes (Aug 14, 2010)

gonna try this, hot are you calling hotter tempetures


----------



## celticgladiator (Aug 19, 2010)

sounds good, so does it make knid of a cheese dip then?


----------



## roklimo (Aug 19, 2010)

Great idea!


----------



## paprika pal (Aug 19, 2010)

It is kind of a smoky cheese dip.  I usually only get to try a very small portion as it can be gone before it hits the table. Deforbes, by higher temperatures I mean around 200 degrees, if i am just smoking cheese for the family I usually use a cold smoke generator.  I usually make this while smoking pork butt.  Hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## meateater (Aug 19, 2010)

Sounds great.


----------



## dforbes (Aug 21, 2010)

Paprika Pal said:


> It is kind of a smoky cheese dip.  I usually only get to try a very small portion as it can be gone before it hits the table. Deforbes, by higher temperatures I mean around 200 degrees, if i am just smoking cheese for the family I usually use a cold smoke generator.  I usually make this while smoking pork butt.  Hope you guys enjoy.


Thanks, gonna have to give it a try.


----------

